# Plants for humid tarantula enclosures that don't need alot of light



## VukSRB (Feb 17, 2021)

I know Hedera helix and I am using it in my T. blondi for few months now. Don't have any strong lights but windows are very big and light up all 30 terrariums from the sides. Plant is doing great, growing nicely. 

What other plants do good witout alot of light in a humid enviroment(have alot of arboreals and springtails now  )?


----------



## Timothy A (Feb 17, 2021)

VukSRB said:


> I know Hedera helix and I am using it in my T. blondi for few months now. Don't have any strong lights but windows are very big and light up all 30 terrariums from the sides. Plant is doing great, growing nicely.
> 
> What other plants do good witout alot of light in a humid enviroment(have alot of arboreals and springtails now  )?


So, I don’t know if this is very helpful, but I have a begonia that makes the nice and humid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Feb 17, 2021)

Pothos is the gold standard. Practically bulletproof and has a few different cultivars.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 18, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Pothos is the gold standard. Practically bulletproof and has a few different cultivars.


I’ve grown them- That plant will take over the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## liquidfluidity (Apr 28, 2021)

My T. apophysis enclosure. It's a bit of a test to see what survives for use in the adult enclosure. I do have lights but haven't always and most of the plants have thrived. Moss is a while different game and I've tried multiple different types. About half of those are thriving.
I will try to get some species name and at some point I may be able to send out some rooted cuttings.
Another easy hardy plant - Wandering Jew. Just as hardy as Pothos but not quite so invasive. Plus it's purple and silver!

Reactions: Love 1


----------

